# Brussels airport attack



## Tashyboy (Mar 22, 2016)

Just had a couple of hours in bed after dropping prents off at East Midlands. Had a look on website to see they got away ok and saw only delay was to Brussels.
just put on telly and seen the explosions at Brussels airport. With a further explosion at a metro station.
not good at all.
The innocent targetted again.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 22, 2016)

Probably those Islamic Folk enriching us again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 22, 2016)

Hope there isn't any casualties


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2016)

Talk of fatalities at the airport already. Not good and I fear more attacks to come in the city. Clearly retaliation for the arrest last week but so sad that innocent lives are lost again


----------



## Dan2501 (Mar 22, 2016)

Reports that 13 have died, 35 seriously injured. Absolutely horrendous. Attack occurred at Brussels airport and at a Brussels Metro station.


----------



## Jensen (Mar 22, 2016)

Very sad the loss of innocent life

After the Blair legacy, even more blood on his hands....


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 22, 2016)

Jensen said:



			After the Blair legacy, even more blood on his hands....
		
Click to expand...

Wow.


----------



## super hans (Mar 22, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Probably those Islamic Folk enriching us again.
		
Click to expand...

**WARNING** your username has been hacked by delc - please reset your password


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 22, 2016)

Jensen said:



			Very sad the loss of innocent life

After the Blair legacy, even more blood on his hands....
		
Click to expand...

Maybe not the right time to pursue that line ?


----------



## super hans (Mar 22, 2016)

Jensen said:



			Very sad the loss of innocent life

After the Blair legacy, even more blood on his hands....
		
Click to expand...


What a roaster....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 22, 2016)

Give it 4 more posts before this is locked...


----------



## super hans (Mar 22, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Give it 4 more posts before this is locked...
		
Click to expand...

as misguided and insensitive as Jensen's post is -  its definitely not a reason to lock the thread - his is a valid opinion


----------



## Three (Mar 22, 2016)

super hans said:



			as misguided and insensitive as Jensen's post is -  its definitely not a reason to lock the thread - his is a valid opinion
		
Click to expand...

Albeit a mind numbingly stupid opinion. 

Blame Tony Blair for thousands of brainwashed, hate-filled, murderous lunatics killing people around the world in the name of their own imaginary friend.....?

Yeah, Blair's fault alright.... 

Honestly.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 22, 2016)

My thoughts are with all that have been effected by todays barbaric attacks,once again innocent people are being killed as they go about there daily lives and routines.

Please think about what you are posting today on any thread because life is too short to argue the toss of anything so trivial.
Life goes on I know but make it a good life you only get one.

Some of the posts are so insensitive its shocking and makes my blood boil.


----------



## betts (Mar 22, 2016)

Yeah but not in the short-term


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 22, 2016)

Agree with Pokerjoke 
Please watch what you post please

Thank you


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 22, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Probably those Islamic Folk enriching us again.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...g-opinion-about-horrible-event-20160322107395


----------



## rickg (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm at Muinich airport waiting to fly to Toulouse.....increased security is very evident.
Thoughts with all those who have lost loved ones.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 22, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			My thoughts are with all that have been effected by todays barbaric attacks,once again innocent people are being killed as they go about there daily lives and routines.

Please think about what you are posting today on any thread because life is too short to argue the toss of anything so trivial.
Life goes on I know but make it a good life you only get one.

Some of the posts are so insensitive its shocking and makes my blood boil.
		
Click to expand...

Well said PJ I started this blog with your thoughts in mind. &#128077;


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 22, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...g-opinion-about-horrible-event-20160322107395

Click to expand...

Respecting previous advice I wont reply to this.


----------



## Big Whacker (Mar 22, 2016)

It's time for robes to roll.


----------



## nailed it (Mar 22, 2016)

Oh what happened?....just another jihadist slaughter!!......oh well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 22, 2016)

People have lost their lives - someone has lost a son or daughter or mother or father today so thoughts should be with them as opposed to posting generic statements towards a whole race or religion


----------



## nailed it (Mar 22, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People have lost their lives - someone has lost a son or daughter or mother or father today so thoughts should be with them as opposed to posting generic statements towards a whole race or religion
		
Click to expand...

All well and good but how many of these will it take before someone actually goes and does something about it.........or should we just let them continue as if nothing happened.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 22, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			The innocent targetted again.
		
Click to expand...

I guess the perpetrators don't consider the victims to be innocent, that's the problem. &#128532;

Shocking and cowardly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 22, 2016)

nailed it said:



			All well and good but how many of these will it take before someone actually goes and does something about it.........or should we just let them continue as if nothing happened.
		
Click to expand...

No one has suggested doing nothing and people are always working against terrorism.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I guess the perpetrators don't consider the victims to be innocent, that's the problem. &#128532;

Shocking and cowardly.
		
Click to expand...

That's the problem. They see everyone as a legitimate target and will continue to do so, and will continue to look for soft targets like today


----------



## nailed it (Mar 22, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No one has suggested doing nothing and people are always working against terrorism.
		
Click to expand...

Evidently not hard enough.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 22, 2016)

nailed it said:



			Evidently not hard enough.
		
Click to expand...

If only it was easy as you make it out to be


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 22, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Agree with Pokerjoke 
Please watch what you post please

Thank you
		
Click to expand...

Non stop rolling news and the so called experts jumping to all sorts of conclusions, the media just love it when the looney tunes start spouting garbage.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 22, 2016)

nailed it said:



			Evidently not hard enough.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry but I find your strong rhetoric demanding action a little out of line. This isn't the time, especially with British victims involved to start sabre rattling and demanding action but to think that perhaps next time it may be London (not for the first time)


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 22, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			I guess the perpetrators don't consider the victims to be innocent, that's the problem. &#62996;

Shocking and cowardly.
		
Click to expand...

The U.K. have had to cope with this for years and in parts of it it's still going on daily but doesn't appear to make the news.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 22, 2016)

Shengin is a disaster in this age, it may have been a noble idea in earlier days but it  now needs ending so that some semblance of security can be created in Europe.  The PM has been making loud noises regarding us being 'Safer' within the EU, he needs to consider that claim again as it's just not true.

Belgium has been a soft touch for islamic terrorists, such a small country has created a large number of Jihadists and areas of Bruxelles are considered 'No Go' areas for security services.   This attitude where the policy is to do nothing rather than be labelled racist needs changing.   This filth prays on the decent attributes of people.


----------



## nailed it (Mar 22, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm sorry but I find your strong rhetoric demanding action a little out of line. This isn't the time, especially with British victims involved to start sabre rattling and demanding action but to think that perhaps next time it may be London (not for the first time)
		
Click to expand...

I'm speechless.I'M out of line.................lol.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 22, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm sorry but I find your strong rhetoric demanding action a little out of line. This isn't the time, especially with British victims involved to start sabre rattling and demanding action but to think that perhaps next time it may be London (not for the first time)
		
Click to expand...

I disagree.  In respect of the victims now is the time to do something and to show our loathing for the vermin in our countries that do these things.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 22, 2016)

Governments are doing something - unless there is some suggestions for other things they should be doing.

The governments and military are constantly battling against Terrorism- we aren't sitting back and doing nothing


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 22, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Shengin is a disaster in this age, it may have been a noble idea in earlier days but it  now needs ending so that some semblance of security can be created in Europe.  The PM has been making loud noises regarding us being 'Safer' within the EU, he needs to consider that claim again as it's just not true.

Belgium has been a soft touch for islamic terrorists, such a small country has created a large number of Jihadists and areas of Bruxelles are considered 'No Go' areas for security services.   This attitude where the policy is to do nothing rather than be labelled racist needs changing.   This filth prays on the decent attributes of people.
		
Click to expand...

Could have happened before Shengin as anyone who travel by road through Belgium prior to then will verify. They never manned the boarders and if anyone was about they had their feet up kipping in the main office.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 22, 2016)

Old Skier said:



			Could have happened before Shengin as anyone who travel by road through Belgium prior to then will verify. They never manned the boarders and if anyone was about they had their feet up kipping in the main office.
		
Click to expand...

We didn't have these problems then so it would not be the same.    I can remember travelling through Belgium to Germany and  being held up by the Belgium's at Aachen longer than anywhere else.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 22, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Governments are doing something - unless there is some suggestions for other things they should be doing.

The governments and military are constantly battling against Terrorism- we aren't sitting back and doing nothing
		
Click to expand...

We are but Belgium has never has been good at security.   I worked with their Army for a number of years and was amazed at how bad it was.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 22, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			We are but Belgium has never has been good at security.   I worked with their Army for a number of years and was amazed at how bad it was.
		
Click to expand...

You think todays attacks could have been prevented by having better security?!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 22, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			We didn't have these problems then so it would not be the same.    I can remember travelling through Belgium to Germany and  being held up by the Belgium's at Aachen longer than anywhere else.
		
Click to expand...

Yes we did have these problems, the IRA murdered a British Soldier sat in his car at traffic lights in Belgium and the IRA had cells based there travelling to Holland and Germany to carry out attacks.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 22, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Yes we did have these problems, the IRA murdered a British Soldier sat in his car at traffic lights in Belgium and the IRA had cells based there travelling to Holland and Germany to carry out attacks.
		
Click to expand...

We never had open borders where millions of people could migrate through the continent unchecked.   The IRA operations were minuscule in comparison.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 22, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			You think todays attacks could have been prevented by having better security?!
		
Click to expand...

Of course better security services reduce the chances of this.  It's not possible to remove it completely but Belgium has very poor security and this is the home of the EU.   The Uk's security services are far superior, they have noting remotely like GCHQ or MI5 over there.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 22, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			We never had open borders where millions of people could migrate through the continent unchecked.   The IRA operations were minuscule in comparison.
		
Click to expand...

The French attackers were brought up in Europe, most of the recent attacks are by home grown terrorists, So we had closed borders in the past and the IRA went around Europe for years, tell me again how it was better?


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 22, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			The French attackers were brought up in Europe, most of the recent attacks are by home grown terrorists, So we had closed borders in the past and the IRA went around Europe for years, tell me again how it was better?
		
Click to expand...

How do you know these terrorists are home grown?  Some of the recent ones in France were migrants.

It has been estimated by Europol that around 5,000 Jihadist terrorists have recently come to Europe with the current wave of migrants from the middle east.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 22, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Of course better security services reduce the chances of this.  It's not possible to remove it completely but Belgium has very poor security and this is the home of the EU.   The Uk's security services are far superior, they have noting remotely like GCHQ or MI5 over there.
		
Click to expand...

If you doubled or trebled security at the airport the terrorists would simply find other targets wouldn't they? Its impossible to protect every school, pub, restaurant, shop, etc, etc.

It could quite easily have been Heathrow today instead.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 22, 2016)

Shocking shocking events. A horrible reflection on modern society. Thoughts to the victims families and friends. 


Also, may just be a naive thought, but maybe it would be a touch more thoughtful if this thread wasn't used to further anyone's political positions. Plenty of other threads to discuss that.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 22, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			If you doubled or trebled security at the airport the terrorists would simply find other targets wouldn't they? Its impossible to protect every school, pub, restaurant, shop, etc, etc.

It could quite easily have been Heathrow today instead.
		
Click to expand...

Our Security Services have been very successful in rooting out terrorists before they get to that stage.    OK, we are not immune from it but the work by agencies like MI5 and GCHQ are far superior to those used in many other countries.

Do you not think that the open borders between countries like France and Belgium has made it easier for these terrorists to operate?


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 22, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Shocking shocking events. A horrible reflection on modern society. Thoughts to the victims families and friends. 


Also, may just be a naive thought, but maybe it would be a touch more thoughtful if this thread wasn't used to further anyone's political positions. Plenty of other threads to discuss that.
		
Click to expand...

But it is a political issue.   The terrorists think so.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 22, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			But it is a political issue.   The terrorists think so.
		
Click to expand...

Ok. Discuss away. If it's good enough for terrorists then why shouldn't we stoop to it? 


Taste is sometimes such a 4 letter word on this forum.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 23, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			You think todays attacks could have been prevented by having better security?!
		
Click to expand...




SocketRocket said:



			Of course better security services reduce the chances of this.  It's not possible to remove it completely but Belgium has very poor security and this is the home of the EU.   The Uk's security services are far superior, they have noting remotely like GCHQ or MI5 over there.
		
Click to expand...

I've been travelling throughout Europe for several month. Every single airport, both within the UK and elsewhere in Europe, is wide open to attacks before you get to the check in. C'mon, guys, you all know how easy it is to get as far as security before your bags are checked. Saying we're better is just plain stupid.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 23, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Shocking shocking events. A horrible reflection on modern society. Thoughts to the victims families and friends. 


*Also, may just be a naive thought, but maybe it would be a touch more thoughtful if this thread wasn't used to further anyone's political positions. Plenty of other threads to discuss that*.
		
Click to expand...

Think you're missing the point as it is Forum rules that every thread has to eventually end up discussing immigration and Britain's borders.  Even the ones asking what golf ball people use.


----------



## Big Whacker (Mar 23, 2016)

Probably because it's the biggest problem faced in Britain since WW2!

Deal with it as it's not going away.


----------



## chrisd (Mar 23, 2016)

My wife is due to go to Belgium (not Brussels) next weekend with 2 coach loads of choir members and that is now in doubt and I'm off for my sons stag do from Gatwick tomorrow and I have to say that, for the first time ever we are both a little nervous!


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 23, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I've been travelling throughout Europe for several month. Every single airport, both within the UK and elsewhere in Europe, is wide open to attacks before you get to the check in. C'mon, guys, you all know how easy it is to get as far as security before your bags are checked. Saying we're better is just plain stupid.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this. You wouldn't look twice at someone wheeling a suitcase or pushing a trolley up to a check in desk. If you increase security outside the airport you then have crowds gathering there to wait to pass security and the target for people wanting to do this simply moves outside. Unfortunately there is little or nothing that can be done to stop an attack like this other than hoping that the security agencies pick them up before they get a chance to attack.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 23, 2016)

chrisd said:



			My wife is due to go to Belgium (not Brussels) next weekend with 2 coach loads of choir members and that is now in doubt and I'm off for my sons stag do from Gatwick tomorrow and I have to say that, for the first time ever we are both a little nervous!
		
Click to expand...

I went on a rare trip to London a few months ago.
We were travelling during rush hour, mainline stations packed to the rafters as were the tube trains.
As I was stood on the train, a young unshaven foreign guy got on and stood right next to me with a rucksack on his back.
For a second I thought "what if".


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 23, 2016)

Big Whacker said:



			Probably because it's the biggest problem faced in Britain since WW2!

Deal with it as it's not going away.
		
Click to expand...

Terrorism Yes - immigration no


----------



## rickg (Mar 23, 2016)

chrisd said:



			My wife is due to go to Belgium (not Brussels) next weekend with 2 coach loads of choir members and that is now in doubt and I'm off for my sons stag do from Gatwick tomorrow and I have to say that, for the first time ever we are both a little nervous!
		
Click to expand...

I flew into Toulouse airport last night. This morning it was evacuated. I'm due to fly out of there this afternoon. Starting to feel just a bit nervous at the prospect.


----------



## rickg (Mar 23, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I went on a rare trip to London a few months ago.
We were travelling during rush hour, mainline stations packed to the rafters as were the tube trains.
As I was stood on the train, a young unshaven foreign guy got on and stood right next to me with a rucksack on his back.
For a second I thought "what if".
		
Click to expand...

I bet he was more nervous with some dodgy old bloke eying him up!:rofl:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 23, 2016)

chrisd said:



			My wife is due to go to Belgium (not Brussels) next weekend with 2 coach loads of choir members and that is now in doubt and I'm off for my sons stag do from Gatwick tomorrow and I have to say that, for the first time ever we are both a little nervous!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you know the stats that they are more likely to be killed by the coach crashing or in the car on the way to Gatwick than terrorism.

And parents on sons stag dos?  Really? But I think that may well be off topic.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 23, 2016)

nailed it said:



			All well and good but how many of these will it take before someone actually goes and does something about it.........or should we just let them continue as if nothing happened.
		
Click to expand...

That's what will happen. It's a disgrace. Our so called leaders sit on their hands and say lots of sympathetic words but do nothing. When will we get someone who has got the doodahs to do something about all this. Please let Trump get in. He will stir thing up big style. Unless the USA powers stop him a la Kennedy.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 23, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			I'm sure you know the stats that they are more likely to be killed by the coach crashing or in the car on the way to Gatwick than terrorism.

And parents on sons stag dos?  Really? But I think that may well be off topic.  

Click to expand...

Chris is the Stripper :whoo:


Feel a bit ill now

Back on track

its all very well Trump etc saying "bomb Isis", but these look like home grown terrorists, who were born there.

Its a massive problem and will rely on members of their own communities to report potential terrorists, 
Long way to go methinks


----------



## Rooter (Mar 23, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			You think todays attacks could have been prevented by having better security?!
		
Click to expand...

nope, i was in Brussels airport about 3 weeks ago and they have a heavy Army presence with automatic machine guns primed and ready. One would think they did their best, but if someone walks in with a concealed vest bomb, there is not a huge amount they could have done. thoughts are with the people of Belgium whom i work with on a daily basis and frequent a lot. Looking forward to telling the Mrs i am off there again soon.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 23, 2016)

Big Whacker said:



			Probably because it's the biggest problem faced in Britain since WW2!

Deal with it as it's not going away.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, Bankers and economy are the Big problem, we've never stopped fighting terrorism/extremists and we never will.

Immagration is the cop out to all our woes.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 23, 2016)

I believe we are very lucky in this country to have such good intelligence and most attacks are spotted early.
However it is absolutely impossible to stop every attack and I suppose the unfortunate ones are just in the wrong place at the wrong time.

What does get me though is the need to boost security when an attack happens surely no-one is going to attack again when this happens, it has to be on full alert all the time but we all know this cant happen due to resources and cost.

My fear is we will forever be under attack and Britain is a prime target and I really worry for my kids especially my daughter who is in London.

Lets just hope our intelligence is always one step ahead and the brave security services personal keep doing such a great job.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 23, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Lets just hope our intelligence is always one step ahead and the brave security services personal keep doing such a great job.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! Spot on.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 23, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			I believe we are very lucky in this country to have such good intelligence and most attacks are spotted early.
However it is absolutely impossible to stop every attack and I suppose the unfortunate ones are just in the wrong place at the wrong time.

What does get me though is the need to boost security when an attack happens surely no-one is going to attack again when this happens, it has to be on full alert all the time but we all know this cant happen due to resources and cost.

My fear is we will forever be under attack and Britain is a prime target and I really worry for my kids especially my daughter who is in London.

Lets just hope our intelligence is always one step ahead and the brave security services personal keep doing such a great job.
		
Click to expand...

Well said Tony, unfortunately the years of fighting the IRA and other extremists is no doubt at times putting our intelligence services one step ahead of the game.

We can only hope we continue to deter them and one day we find a peaceful solution.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 23, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			That's what will happen. It's a disgrace. Our so called leaders sit on their hands and say lots of sympathetic words but do nothing. When will we get someone who has got the doodahs to do something about all this. Please let Trump get in. He will stir thing up big style. Unless the USA powers stop him a la Kennedy.
		
Click to expand...

It's extremely incorrect to say our leaders do nothing


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 23, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			We didn't have these problems then so it would not be the same.    I can remember travelling through Belgium to Germany and  being held up by the Belgium's at Aachen longer than anywhere else.
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find it might have been the German side but as I wasn't with you I cannot comment. I can only comment on my experience from the early 70s to the 80s.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 23, 2016)

Sky News reports third man detained. He must be a right numpty.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That's the problem. They see everyone as a legitimate target and will continue to do so, and will continue to look for soft targets like today
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that the perpetrators of such acts of atrocity do not think of the targets and consequences of their acts in terms of human lives and the impact the act has on the lives of individuals and their families, nor indeed particularly on the impact the act has on (western) governments and the populace.  

Rather I suspect that the value of the act is simply their 'pride' in the doing of the act itself, and how they and the act are viewed by those of the same mindset and how it might 'bolster' their cause, whatever that cause might be other than just 'rage against the western machine'


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2016)

sawtooth said:



			If you doubled or trebled security at the airport the terrorists would simply find other targets wouldn't they? I*ts impossible to protect every school, pub, restaurant, *shop, etc, etc.

It could quite easily have been Heathrow today instead.
		
Click to expand...

See for example Guildford and Birmingham pub bombs.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I've been travelling throughout Europe for several month. Every single airport, both within the UK and elsewhere in Europe, is wide open to attacks before you get to the check in. C'mon, guys, you all know how easy it is to get as far as security before your bags are checked. Saying we're better is just plain stupid.
		
Click to expand...

And the airport bomb was before security - where in the UK anyone and everyone can just walk in unchecked and unimpeded with whatever luggage and packages they wish to bring with them.  

We went to the States in August 2006 immediately following discovery of a plot to blow up transatlantic flight.  Tents were set up all along the drop off area outside Heathrow Term 4 as holding areas for passengers.  We had to hang around outside in the tents until our flight was ready to depart.  Only then were we allowed into the terminal building to check-in - which of course was almost empty of passengers.   Once in the terminal building there were armed police on the balcony and throughout the concourse watching everyone as we proceeded to check-in.  

I suspect that that is where we are heading.  Passengers will be allocated an arrival time and you are only allowed into the terminal building in that time slot with some basic (sniffer?) security checks as you enter.  And when in the terminal building you must then to go direct to check-in and then through full security checks.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2016)

I also believe that our best and last line of defence against terrorist attack are our ethnic minority communities.  I want 'them' to be 'us'; I want them to consider themselves as 'us'; I hugely value those communities as being our eyes and ears on the ground,  we must fully embrace and value these communities - even more so than we currently do.  We must not alienate, marginalise and build resentment in these communities - 'they' are 'us'


----------



## turkish (Mar 23, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I also believe that our best and last line of defence against terrorist attack are our ethnic minority communities.  I want 'them' to be 'us'; I want them to consider themselves as 'us'; I hugely value those communities as being our eyes and ears on the ground,  we must fully embrace and value these communities - even more so than we currently do.  We must not alienate, marginalise and build resentment in these communities - 'they' are 'us'
		
Click to expand...

I agree- social integration really doesn't appear to have happened well in the last 40 years- even when I was back at school although we all spoke to each other and got on well with each other the minorities all kind of stuck together. This was pre 9/11 and I honestly never seen any racism in all my 6 years there. Not sure what Schools are like today.

Even now when I meet old classmates I get on well with them but it never worked out that we were great mates going on nights out or doing activities like sports etc


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2016)

turkish said:



			I agree- social integration really doesn't appear to have happened well in the last 40 years- even when I was back at school although we all spoke to each other and got on well with each other the minorities all kind of stuck together. This was pre 9/11 and I honestly never seen any racism in all my 6 years there. Not sure what Schools are like today.

Even now when I meet old classmates I get on well with them but it never worked out that we were great mates going on nights out or doing activities like sports etc
		
Click to expand...

Being from where I am from - when I was at school most of my friends were Jewish.  

And I thought that they were the lucky ones - as they got extra holidays ... I never had an inkling of any discrimination they suffered - they were just my mates


----------



## nailed it (Mar 23, 2016)

Crazyface said:



			That's what will happen. It's a disgrace. Our so called leaders sit on their hands and say lots of sympathetic words but do nothing. When will we get someone who has got the doodahs to do something about all this. Please let Trump get in. He will stir thing up big style. Unless the USA powers stop him a la Kennedy.
		
Click to expand...

Amen brother.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2016)

nailed it said:



			Amen brother.
		
Click to expand...

Quite - Trump becomes POTUS and we might all do well to say our prayers


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 23, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I've been travelling throughout Europe for several month. Every single airport, both within the UK and elsewhere in Europe, is wide open to attacks before you get to the check in. C'mon, guys, you all know how easy it is to get as far as security before your bags are checked. Saying we're better is just plain stupid.
		
Click to expand...

Thats not what I was saying.  I suggested that our security services like MI5, GCHQ etc are very good at detecting terrorists before they carry out attacks.   I agree that when these people get into an airport or on a tube it's too late.  Belgium does not have this expertise and seems to have taken a rather passive stance within their own communities where some have been described as no go areas for the police.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 23, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I also believe that our best and last line of defence against terrorist attack are our ethnic minority communities.  I want 'them' to be 'us'; I want them to consider themselves as 'us'; I hugely value those communities as being our eyes and ears on the ground,  we must fully embrace and value these communities - even more so than we currently do.  We must not alienate, marginalise and build resentment in these communities - 'they' are 'us'
		
Click to expand...

Many don't want to be 'Us' though, they want us to be 'Them'.   Islam is a very backward culture, it treats Women appallingly and has a low opinion of anyone outside it.   Much of the medieval attitude concerning law and punishment within the religion seems to emanate from Saudi who appear to be the driving force that has turned back the clock 1,000 years for Muslims.

The Muslim communities have had plenty of time to make their strongest protestations against Jihad but they choose rather to say little that goes against their ultimate aim.   Multiculturalism is a one way track.


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I also believe that our best and last line of defence against terrorist attack are our ethnic minority communities.  I want 'them' to be 'us'; I want them to consider themselves as 'us'; I hugely value those communities as being our eyes and ears on the ground,  we must fully embrace and value these communities - even more so than we currently do.  We must not alienate, marginalise and build resentment in these communities - 'they' are 'us'
		
Click to expand...

Won't happen, not as long as you have marches and demonstrations like this in London where thousands of Muslims shouting against Jews, burning flags in full view of the police, calling for Jihad and shouting Allah Akbar, and yet no arrests and no breaking up of the illegal protest/demonstration.

http://www.supportisraelnow.com/2016/03/18/terrible-watch-this-is-not-iran-this-is-london/

I wouldn't mind a view or opinion on what our cuddly lefties think about this chaps viewpoint.

http://www.supportisraelnow.com/2016/03/22/must-watch-the-shocking-truth-about-the-brussels-attack/


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 23, 2016)

This is an interesting read......

http://blogs.spectator.co.uk/2016/0...in/?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## nailed it (Mar 23, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Quite - Trump becomes POTUS and we might all do well to say our prayers
		
Click to expand...

Bring him on.

Just saw Obama,Cameron and Turnbull on the news talking about having mutual respect amongst religions. FFS.

Trump is the only one with the balls to tell the truth and ignore the PC rubbish.


----------



## Grogger (Mar 23, 2016)

nailed it said:



			Bring him on.

Just saw Obama,Cameron and Turnbull on the news talking about having mutual respect amongst religions. FFS.

Trump is the only one with the balls to tell the truth and ignore the PC rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

You're like one of those parody accounts on Twitter.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 23, 2016)

nailed it said:



			Bring him on.

Just saw Obama,Cameron and Turnbull on the news talking about having mutual respect amongst religions. FFS.

Trump is the only one with the balls to tell the truth and ignore the PC rubbish.
		
Click to expand...

Trump is nothing but noise - he wouldn't have the first clue on what to actually do. He is appealing to the bloodthirsty masses who just want revenge and to wipe out masses without any prior thought. It's no better than the terrorists


----------



## Big Whacker (Mar 23, 2016)

Panorama is worth a watch.


----------



## Big Whacker (Mar 23, 2016)

Former Al Qaeda terrorist now working in security for Britain.

You couldn't script it!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 23, 2016)

Big Whacker said:



			Former Al Qaeda terrorist now working in security for Britain.

You couldn't script it!
		
Click to expand...

That's not exactly a new thing - one of the best ways to get into terrorist cells is recruiting from within.


----------



## chippa1909 (Mar 23, 2016)

A wee bit perspective for the "End Of The World Is Nigh" brigade..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 23, 2016)

Big Whacker said:



			Former Al Qaeda terrorist now working in security for Britain.

You couldn't script it!
		
Click to expand...

No different to IRA members working for our intelligence services. Happens a lot and best way to bring anything down is from the inside


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 23, 2016)

There's some things that you cannot make up


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 23, 2016)

Big Whacker said:



			And where do tip offs originate from?

No wonder the terrorists stay one step ahead.
		
Click to expand...

You sound like an expert.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 23, 2016)

Old Skier said:



			There's some things that you cannot make up

View attachment 18846

Click to expand...

I'm going to say it's not the right time to go there.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 23, 2016)

Big Whacker said:



			And where do tip offs originate from?

No wonder the terrorists stay one step ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah buddy.. You tell em.... What we need is someone of your giant intellect to sort this damn mess out.. Round em up and kick em out.. And if they won't go, then there's always the zyklon B eh??? Let the only real God sort em out........


----------



## Big Whacker (Mar 23, 2016)

Sarcasm aside, I'm hugely intelligent with a 2nd class honours degree in law.

My level of intellect is not required to discuss the bearded bombers as they know no language other than the language of death.

Seriously now boys, stop playing silly games by thinking parliament will sort things out.

It's parliament that got us into this fine mess!

It's time.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 23, 2016)

Big Whacker said:



			Sarcasm aside, I'm hugely intelligent with a 2nd class honours degree in law.

My level of intellect is not required to discuss the bearded bombers as they know no language other than the language of death.

Seriously now boys, stop playing silly games by thinking parliament will sort things out.

It's parliament that got us into this fine mess!

It's time.
		
Click to expand...

Good on ya Zacharia... Preach the word brother... 

Now, when you say "the bearded bombers", do you mean terrorists or Muslims?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 23, 2016)

Big Whacker said:



			Former Al Qaeda terrorist now working in security for Britain.

You couldn't script it!
		
Click to expand...

Keep your friends close but your enemies closerâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 23, 2016)

Big Whacker said:



			Sarcasm aside, I'm hugely intelligent with a 2nd class honours degree in law.

My level of intellect is not required to discuss the bearded bombers as they know no language other than the language of death.

Seriously now boys, stop playing silly games by thinking parliament will sort things out.

It's parliament that got us into this fine mess!

It's time.
		
Click to expand...

So surely you're intelligent enough to recognise the difference between some nutcases that use Islam as an excuse/reason for their actions and the 99.99% of genuine Muslims that have no interest in harming non-Muslims (and in a lot of cases in these indiscriminate bombings killing Muslims as well). Or am I giving you too much credit?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 23, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			So surely you're intelligent enough to recognise the difference between some nutcases that use Islam as an excuse/reason for their actions and the 99.99% of genuine Muslims that have no interest in harming non-Muslims (and in a lot of cases in these indiscriminate bombings killing Muslims as well). Or am I giving you too much credit?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately he is unable to reply, let's move on please


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2016)

http://www.itv.com/news/2015-12-09/...ge-to-those-who-think-he-should-hate-muslims/


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 24, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



http://www.itv.com/news/2015-12-09/...ge-to-those-who-think-he-should-hate-muslims/

Click to expand...

Quality, cheers for posting, just hope some of the D.......s on here take time to read it.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 24, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Unfortunately he is unable to reply, let's move on please
		
Click to expand...

Spoilsport. I was beginning to enjoy channeling my inner redneck.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 24, 2016)

bluewolf said:



			Spoilsport. I was beginning to enjoy channeling my inner redneck. 

Click to expand...

And you did it so well :ears:


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 24, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And you did it so well :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Im feeling strangely drawn to the Westboro Baptist Church!!!! &#128514;


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 24, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Quality, cheers for posting, just hope some of the D.......s on here take time to read it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I saw that as it came out after the attacks in Paris I think. Powerful stuff.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 25, 2016)

Been reported that an IS suicide bomber has killed a load of people at a football match in Iraq - doesn't seem to be breaking news though


----------



## snell (Mar 25, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Been reported that an IS suicide bomber has killed a load of people at a football match in Iraq - doesn't seem to be breaking news though
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this on twitter.....this world is f###ed

https://twitter.com/IraqiSecurity/status/713477581190905856


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 25, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I also believe that our best and last line of defence against terrorist attack are our ethnic minority communities.  I want 'them' to be 'us'; I want them to consider themselves as 'us'; I hugely value those communities as being our eyes and ears on the ground,  we must fully embrace and value these communities - even more so than we currently do.  We must not alienate, marginalise and build resentment in these communities - 'they' are 'us'
		
Click to expand...

Iv'e been thinking about this statement.  Are they really us?  Many in the Muslim communities must have knowledge and suspicions about people that appear to be acting in a manner suggesting they may be a threat to society.   Are there any cases where the Muslim communities have reported people to the police?    I have not heard of any, If I or probably you had suspicions of someone in our communities who appeared to be a threat I would like to think we would not hesitate to report it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 25, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Iv'e been thinking about this statement.  Are they really us?  Many in the Muslim communities must have knowledge and suspicions about people that appear to be acting in a manner suggesting they may be a threat to society.   Are there any cases where the Muslim communities have reported people to the police?    I have not heard of any, If I or probably you had suspicions of someone in our communities who appeared to be a threat I would like to think we would not hesitate to report it.
		
Click to expand...

Tend to agree with you on this one, SR, wishful thinking I fear.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-35893123


----------



## Father_Ted (Mar 26, 2016)

certainly going to make my travel slower

brussels is oob for me currently

could affect travel to other countries as well as many companies are reassessing security and safety


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 26, 2016)

Father_Ted said:



			certainly going to make my travel slower

brussels is oob for me currently

could affect travel to other countries as well as many companies are reassessing security and safety
		
Click to expand...

Does your work allow you to travel to work by car. Seems like the terrorists have defeated some already.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 26, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Tend to agree with you on this one, SR, wishful thinking I fear.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-35893123

Click to expand...

Heres another.  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-glasgow-west-35898543


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 26, 2016)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...blaming-ourselves-for-Islamist-terrorism.html


----------

